# ActiveSync - Adressen auf PC übertragen (Outlook auf PC neu installiert)



## DarthShader (19. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich hätte eine Frage zur Synchronisierung meines PDAs mit meinem Rechner.

Bisher habe ich mit ActiveSync synchronisiert, und alle Outlook Daten, wie z.b. E-Mail oder auch Adressen wurden beim Anschließen des PDAs an den Rechner automatisch übertragen.

Nun ist es leider so, dass mir die Daten auf dem Rechner verloren gegangen sind, Outlook ist/war also komplett weg (mittlerweile neu installiert). Was mache ich jedoch nun, wenn ich die Adressen von meinem PDA wieder sicher auf meinen PC haben will? Ich habe etwas Angst, einfach den PDA anzuschließen und ActiveSync fängt an, die Adressen auf meinem PDA zu löschen (weil sie auf dem PC ja nicht mehr da sind).

Kann mir jemand etwas dazu sagen? Kann man ActiveSync irgendwie sagen, dass er bitte erstmal nur in Richtung des PCs syncen soll? Gibt es eine Alternative, wie ich meine Adressen vom PDA wieder auf meinen PC (Outlook) bekomme?

vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## kalle123456 (19. April 2008)

Hallo,

ja das geht, unter Optionen kannst du es einstellen, in welche Richtung synchronisiert werden soll. 

Sreenshot



Gruss


----------



## DarthShader (19. April 2008)

Hi,

erkennt AS das denn auch als "Konflikt"? Ich hab ein wenig Angst, dass AS denkt, ich habe die Adresse auf dem PC gelöscht, am PDA nichts geändert, also löscht er alles auf dem PDA, denn die Löschung auf dem PC war ja später.

In den Optionen, die Du mir als Screenshot gezeigt hast, wird das ja unter "Konfliktlösung" geführt.

Und was bedeutet Desktop und Server, mein PC und der PDA?

Danke nochmal!


----------



## kalle123456 (19. April 2008)

DarthShader hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> Und was bedeutet Desktop und Server, mein PC und der PDA?
> 
> Danke nochmal!



Ja genau das, schaue es dir doch einfach mal an.


----------



## ibuki (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo, ich habe genau dasselbe Problem wie Du. Ich hab es so wie im Screenshot eingestellt, aber das einzigste was ActiveSync macht ist das er mir anzeigt was syncronisiert werden muß, und wie lange es dauert, aber es passiert nix. Muß in Outlook auch erst etwas eingestellt werden ?


----------

